# Riley's coming out of his shell



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

YAY for doggy girlfriends!!!! I think it's so adorable who they pick for friends. Cassie was absolutely in love with Cosmo....who happened to be a Leonberger. It was soooo funny to see them flirting with each other!

Make sure Riley brings cookies next time! It'll be their second date!:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Lilliam said:


> YAY for doggy girlfriends!!!! I think it's so adorable who they pick for friends. Cassie was absolutely in love with Cosmo....who happened to be a Leonberger. It was soooo funny to see them flirting with each other!
> 
> Make sure Riley brings cookies next time! It'll be their second date!:


Ooh, I love Leonbergers. Gorgeous dogs!

It really is interesting that they'll befriend one dog and not another. I'd love to know what goes through their minds. There's a little Sheltie mix here who just loves everybody, isn't _quite_ as hyper as the Puggle, and Riley doesn't care for her one bit. He wants absolutely nothing to do with that dog, yet seems completely smitten by the Puggle. Go figure!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

You would have loved Cosmo! He was so sweet and he and Cassie were just best friends. Interesting to note that Cosmo died two weeks after Cassie...very sad coincidence.

My social butterfly right now is Billy. He is of the opinion that a stranger is a friend he hasn't met yet!!!


----------

